# Rabbit hunting



## mhcarphunter78 (Dec 3, 2007)

I want rabbit hunting today for my last time this season. Went to Indian Creek
Wildlife area. Didn't see one. There was about 1" of ice over the snow. Every step you broke threw the ice and snow about 3". With this much ice over the snow are the rabbits holed up until the melt. If the melt does not happen for a week how does this effect the rabbits? I know this is very bad for the Quail. Is it just as bad for the rabbits? Is this condition bad for tracking. My beagle hunted hard, just didn't find any. Can't wait till turkey season.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I went out today also, just looking I didn't carry a gun, same conditions I think yesterday would have been better when we had a melt day. I didn't see many tracks either. Found ten deer beds on my little five acres, I am very surprised I didn't jump a few rabbits, this weater I can usually catch a few sitting. If it warms up tomarrow I may try a little harder and carry a gun.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

I petted some bunnies at the Tractor Supply.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i've been seeing rabbits almost every night that im out running my puppy


----------



## Hatchet Jack (Jan 15, 2008)

a couple of us hit some private land Saturday, with my buddies dog, killed 11 in about 3 hours of hunting, was a beautiful day to be out


----------

